# Waiting for kitten blues



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

:-( ok. I know it is in my best interest to WAIT before getting another kitten. We miss our poor Teddy kitten, Pazu is soooo blue. 
We have the vet bills to pay off.
I need to wait the three months as recommended to be sure there is no lingering corona virus in the house before getting a new baby...

But but but

I am so obsessed over looking at little ones and dreaming of a chance to maybe start working with a kitten to become a therapy cat... 

Sigh. Winter blues dont help either. 

March can't come quick enough...

And then I see babies like this and I just MELT....waiting will make it that much sweeter, but can I just get a hug?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

WHY wait??? I mean really, WHY?? What purpose does it serve? As you know we lost our Zipper only 2 days after bringing Coco here. She has helped us tremendously with her cute cuddling antics and worming her way into our hearts since Zip passed Tuesday morning - only a couple days ago. I can't imagine grieving without this fuzzball. Your son certainly would love another kitten to cherish, Pazu would love a new friend, and it will do your heart so much good. There is absolutely no really good reason to wait unless the one you REALLY want just won't be available until then.

MANY hugs to you!! I know it hurts to miss your Teddy.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so worried about the possibility of a new kitten catching the corona virus from Pazu or our household, I can't go through FIP again.  
I was advised by the ER vet to wait 3 months to be sure the house and Pazu are clear of any lingering corona and to get Pazu's stools checked for any shedding of the virus... 

That is the main reason,...
Plus the lingering bills. I need to pay those off now and then I'll be ready...

But yeah, emotionally it would do us all some good...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Go to your local shelter and pet and play with the kitties, if they allow that, to get your kitten fix while you're waiting for FCoV clearance.

p.s. I'm not sure about the vet's 3 month recommendation, but I'm not going to debate it. So little is known about FIP.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, I didn't realize there were medical reasons for the wait! I would heed the vet's advise! I agree with Jeff, a shelter would probably like you visiting - and seeing the life of a shelter cat enriched by tender loving from a boy. You all would benefit and it would help ease the transition to Ted. E. Bear......just making up a new name for the new kitten here!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, guys! Maybe a little kitten play therapy is in order, there just seem to be so few kittens here. The ones the shelter has are in foster care or the sick bay,...will do some checking


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Even a young cat can be wonderful to play with. We had a 3 year old named Bon Nuit that was a playing machine! They need lovin, too!! 1, 2, and 3 year olds are great playmates for a battered heart.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is one cute kitten! I would have trouble resisting that. I would wait. I was told by our breeder not to bring our dog to public places before 6 months even after being vaccinated for Parvo. Well we did and he got Parvo. Luckily he recovered but why take the chance?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Hugs* for sure. I would have such a hard time waiting too - like Marcia says the new cat/cats don't take the place of the one you have lost but they bring light, laughter and love into your home to help you heal from that loss. 

You will get there though - you are being so sensible in waiting, and thereby giving your new little one the best possible shot at a long and healthy life. atback


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie I sure can understand how hard it would be to resist such an adorable ball o fluff like that kitten!!
Sigh....waiting can be soooo hard...
Hugs and Prayers!
Sharon


----------



## neocacher (Jan 12, 2014)

Maybe you could call another vet or get a 2nd opinion. I would think the odds would be very small that another cat could catch the virus in the air.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, everyone I think I just needed to vent and get a group hug!! It is so HARD to wait! but I do want the best possible start for our future kitten... 
Plus we are going on vacation for a week at the end of February, so I wouldn't be willing to leave my new baby for a week. Not gonna happen...
So, I wait, resign myself that I am being sensible and good, comfort and play with Pazu and dream of fluffy babies! 
Paying half the vets bill next week, big chunk of change, then the next, then we are ready!! 

Oh, plus, I am looking into getting new storm/screen doors before the spring. Pazu escaped once last summer because the latch is loose and I am not risking a lost cat this summer!! No.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Neocacher , our vet said if Pazu had the virus, it would be shedded in feces, not by air. So, it is more litter box issue and making sure it has passed, so the new little one can't get it.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww - that is tough! Not fun but it's great that you are putting the future kitten's best interest above your own wants. It will be a lucky little kitten!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG Speechie, that kitten is TOO CUTE for words! I've always LOVED Ragdolls, such gorgeous kitties! I always dreamed of owning one but the breeders around here are so expensive and people are on the waiting list for kittens before they're even born!

I'm feeling eager for you! I know when you finally get your new little one, it will be so worth the wait and you, your family and Pazu's hearts will start healing so quickly. 

When we lost our dog to cancer, we were beyond devastated... getting our little Pomeranian puppy, Teddy, helped the healing SO much. They will never replace our past babies, but the love and happiness a new kitty/doggy brings is just incredible.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Exactly! I am emotionally ready to welcome a new little love! 
But circumstances and finances are making us wait. 
Drat being responsible and all that...  

There are wait lists here for top breeders, there is a smaller one that was recommended to me by a ragdoll breeder who heard our heartbreak and gave me the names of good reputable breeders. I also have been looking at the ragdoll rescue sites as well, keeping my eyes open. I have always rescued, done shelter cats, but this time I am hoping for a cat suitable for my son's needs, Pazu's friendship and, maybe pet therapy. 

I am eager too! that is the perfect word, eager, like I can feel that gravitational pull already of the next love of our lives... 

I promise I will post pictures as I start to look...


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

good things come to those who wait

when you do get the kitty, the excitement is gonna be so much more than if you got him/her today

it'll be like Christmas in march


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Mmm. Good thought, we need a Christmas do-over...this little family has paid their dues, time for good things to come.
There will never be another Teddy, but there will be more love and light!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pazu's yearly vet appt is in 2 weeks, I am having them check his stools for giardia and corona virus to make sure he isn't carrying either. Fingers crossed, as that is step one for new baby!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That little white patch under his nostrils looks like a little butterfly!!!, or Flutterby! :butterfly


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Marcia, he had the cutest little white blaze under his nose!! yep- butterfly shaped- totally matched his beautiful little heart and personality!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

(((hugs speechie)))) I know exactly how you are feeling! I see cute little kittens or even adults with a "save me" look and my heart melts.

But I have a holiday planned in March too...and, while my son would look after a new kitty, I would rather have the first few months to myself with her to have that bonding. (And, I am still not certain how I would react to seeing a new cat on Mocha's favourite post that I am convinced she sits on when she visits. Her scent is so much stronger there at her favourite window watching times than other times.)

I am sure Teddy is looking down and has chosen a little tiny kitten for you, Pazu, and your son already. He was so well loved that he will be certain to guide the new little kitty in your direction.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> I am sure Teddy is looking down and has chosen a little tiny kitten for you, Pazu, and your son already. He was so well loved that he will be certain to guide the new little kitty in your direction.


He was SO fiercely loved, we miss that dear baby so much... 
It was so unfair, so horrible to have to say good bye so soon, I still can't make sense of it. He had a beautiful death, we did right by him, and we loved him with a protective passion till the end. I pray he will guide just the right kitten into our hearts. 

I want to love again, I hope the new kitten with bond well with my son.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pazu went to the vet yesterday, he is doing ok, other than his pica- eating all sorts of inedible things. Argh. His cat acne stopped once I took him off his wet food soup. 
We are getting a poopie sample to check for parasites, etc. 
then we can search in earnest for little kitten 

Here is a potential daddy of a future kitten
arty


----------

